# I Need Your Advice



## sweetgirlswtnsr (Apr 28, 2012)

Hypothetically,

“ A wife and husband (married approx. 1 ½ ) have separated after a tough few months. The husband moves out. The wife stay’s in the apartment but to keep it she had to pay rent but at the time has no way to do so, so her mother strikes a deal “ Mother: you let your little brother move in and I will pay your rent until you get a job. The wife agrees” the little brother just got out of a stint-in and was currently on tether. A few months go by and the wife realizes that the little brother is walking all over her and not trying to do anything to better his situation. After about Four months the husband and wife start speaking again and decide that they want to work it out and try marriage counseling they would like to move back in together. How should the Wife and Husband go about talking to the Wife’s Mother about moving the little brother into his own place and paying just his rent?


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

Repairing a marriage is hard work, and it doesn't need additional burdens from little brother.

Wife's mother should consider taking in little brother until a better living situation is found for him.

IMO repairing the marriage is more important than where little brother sleeps at night (provided he's not out in the street or anything).


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with browncoat right now this persons priority should be the marriage but they my want to offer mom an apology for breaking the deal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

In this hypothetical situation, the woman could tell her brother to go move in with their mother and take all of this things with him.

Tell your mother that the living situation is not working out and he is abusing the privileges in your place.

Make sure you thank her for paying your part of the rent.

Also, get yourself a job so you can pay the rent yourself if your husband moves out again.

That’s it. That’s all you need to do.


----------

